

Chromebook Arrives as Netbook Checks Out - inshane
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13924_3-20071332-64/chromebook-arrives-as-netbook-checks-out/

======
tgrisfal
Netbooks over? Please. They're an increasingly popular substitute for lugging
(and paying for) a full-sized laptop.

------
mrzerga
I am sorry, but to be honest chrome noteboks are nothing more than just a fad
that will pass, sort of like windows zune. not sure about netbooks but i still
like hem. and i bought second one recentlty.

